# Kindle for PC problem with Collections



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2019)

I've been using the Kindle for PC app since the update Nov '18 with version 1.25. Yesterday I opened the app and low and behold, the entire collections that I took the time to create and arrange were gone and I can't get it back. I talked to an Amazon rep and they could not help me. It seems as though there is no import of Collections from the Amazon web site or from one of my Kindle Fires which would have been useful. This is so inconvenient as I had gotten used to using my A- Z arranged collections as I had well over 5 dozen type of categories for my 2,000+ collection. Anyone else have this problem? If so, how did you solve it? Anyone have any suggestions, or am I alone in this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Are the collections still available via a kindle device or kindle app for android or iThing?  If so, then they're not completely gone.

Can't explain why the PC version isn't working though -- I admit I've never used it. I understand, though, that it's not really being 'kept up' the same way the apps are. So it could just be a function of old code.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2019)

The collections are still on my Kindle Fires and the Android app. I even attempted to manually re-create them. I was able to manually do about 5 categories and trying to do any more than that, they disappeared too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't even know that Kindle 4 PC can now sync the same collections as the kindles have. I am still on 1.17 on my kindle PC so on that older version the collections don't work. 

I don't want to update the version to test because of the "tools" I use to backup books. So I can't help there.

Can you do all what you want to do from the my content and devices page on amazon? You can create collections there and checkmark books into it. That has never failed me. 

I just wonder if K4PC is still iffy since it couldn't even do the cloud collections in the recent past at all. Although of course by now it should just all work. After all these years of having the cloud collections.


----------

